# Funny Face!!



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

LOL just a funny picture of Zan the Man


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That's actually kind of creepy LOL


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

That is cute Jenna, a funny face for sure.


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

Hahaha. Good Halloween face!


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Very cute! He really is handsome. I've seen you mention him in other posts but I must have missed when and how he actually joined your family. Is he a foster or a keeper?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't know lol

He is a rescue though


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Man those are some Halloween eyes for sure. I think somepup is about to "get it!" :


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

You either told him a really funny joke or he is posessed.....LOL...very cute


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

sooooooooooooooooooo funny!!!!!! what a furry goofball


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He is such a clown!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is one funny face. He is probably practicing his trick or treat face.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Time to call the exorcist!


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh my...too funny! He looks crazed with excitement! I'm in class right now and I laughed out loud as soon as I saw it. My students are now looking at me like I'm nuts.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

What on earth was he doing? I'd love to be a doggy mind reader for this one!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Trying to catch the toy I was waving around to get him to look at me for a pic!


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

Thats a great pic!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Someone help me up out of the floor. That was too funny.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That was his face when I told him you were coming over!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

LMAO!!! I LOVE that pic!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL, that's great "the Shining" pic 

awesome shot!!!


----------

